# What your view on this?



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I live in San Diego, CA and stumbled upon this... a BYB...do you see purebred pups? Something seems weird? Hmmm I can't stand when people do this.

German Shepherd pups


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

And this is a great example of why there are SO many GSD's in the CA Kill Shelters! This looks like a BYB just breeding to breed and then trying to get some money for the puppies. In the 'you get what you paid for' they will probably make great pets and if you purchased from the allow them to just have another litter and another and another...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If not purchased they probably end up in the kill shelter anyway. Not really any way to win that one. Whether or not they are purebred is to be honest inconsequential. You really should get the dogs from a breeder that has pride in their work and trains/socializes/handles the puppies at a very young age and also breeds with the future of the breed in mind. Will it cost more? Probably. Is it worth it? Definitely.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

From a picture we know that its a breeder breeding to make money and they are going to end up at a kill shelter? Hmm...would I buy a dog from Craigslist list no...on the plus side to me those dogs look like they are being well cared for-the female may not be well pigmented but all the dogs are cared for and look like they are in good conditions...


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You do have a point we are doing a little bit of assuming the worst. They are good looking dogs. They might be great breeding stock too who knows without further research.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Very sad, I have never seen good quality purebred GSD puppies looking like that. They look like they have another breed in them. Cute pups, pups look healthy... no knows what their health/structure/temperament will end up being...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The thing that gets me the most is the perfect Christmas gift spiel!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

holland said:


> From a picture we know that its a breeder breeding to make money and they are going to end up at a kill shelter? Hmm...would I buy a dog from Craigslist list no...on the plus side to me those dogs look like they are being well cared for-the female may not be well pigmented but all the dogs are cared for and look like they are in good conditions...


Yes I agree but no one Saud they were not taken care of in this post.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Baillif said:


> You do have a point we are doing a little bit of assuming the worst. They are good looking dogs. They might be great breeding stock too who knows without further research.


Yes, true... but the moral of the post was, why backyard breed? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Listen, the reason I was putting the post up is because I wanted to know how you all feel about these puppies being sold as (questionable) purebred pups. Never said they were not taken care of nor did I say they would end up in shelters. But BYBs do not help that situation. Also they are not papered so they are asking way too much and people will never know if they got a quality dog or not. The pups look healthy from pics... but it does not mean they are. But I am not saying they aren't either. Just annoyed that people use these poor dogs to make a quick buck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Assuming the pups don't end up in shelters I doubt the parents would care or feel "used" even if they were capable of that. Dogs like getting it on and they got to pass on their genes. Mission accomplished from their perspective. Anybody that breeds and does it well knows it is not a "quick buck." It's a pain in the ass. There are far easier and quicker ways to make money. Like selling drugs lol.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I will offer no opinions positive or negative. Except to say that I want that "white female."


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Pink and Purple as color descriptions?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

GSDlover143 said:


> Listen, the reason I was putting the post up is because I wanted to know how you all feel about these puppies being sold as (questionable) purebred pups. Never said they were not taken care of nor did I say they would end up in shelters. But BYBs do not help that situation. Also they are not papered so they are asking way too much and people will never know if they got a quality dog or not. The pups look healthy from pics... but it does not mean they are. But I am not saying they aren't either. Just annoyed that people use these poor dogs to make a quick buck.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry if I do not feel the same way that you do-just can't get annoyed about this-


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Gretchen said:


> Pink and Purple as color descriptions?


it says in the ad that they identify the pups by the color of the collar they are wearing. it's a common way to keep track and ID pups


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

You guys are completely missing the point of this thread. But whatever.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Assuming the pups don't end up in shelters I doubt the parents would care or feel "used" even if they were capable of that. Dogs like getting it on and they got to pass on their genes. Mission accomplished from their perspective. Anybody that breeds and does it well knows it is not a "quick buck." It's a pain in the ass. There are far easier and quicker ways to make money. Like selling drugs lol.


Okay maybe they don't.understand but the owners do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyway.. I am standing by the fact that They are not papered. They are asking too much.. the puppies are adorable but we don't even know if they have good genetics.. but if you guys want to be okay with people promoting over population by all means.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> The thing that gets me the most is the perfect Christmas gift spiel!


Right? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

not sure how you "stumbled" on this since there are literally thousands of ads on craigslist selling the same thing. there will always be byb. there is a market for them. not everyone wants to spend more than 300 for a dog much less more than a grand like most reputable breeders charge. if this type of stuff bothers you then you should stay off craigslist!

or if you want to annoy yourself some more than search the dallas craigslist. easily contains the most back yard breeders in the nation.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

GSDlover143 said:


> I live in San Diego, CA and stumbled upon this... a BYB...do you see purebred pups? Something seems weird? Hmmm I can't stand when people do this.
> 
> German Shepherd pups
> 
> ...


It is a legit ad (not against the law), why are you upset?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If the parents are on site and they aren't hiding them it can't be that bad.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

GSDlover143 said:


> Anyway.. I am standing by the fact that They are not papered. They are asking too much.. the puppies are adorable but we don't even know if they have good genetics.. but if you guys want to be okay with people promoting over population by all means.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not that it matters, maybe I missed something in the ad ... where does it mention that the puppies are, or aren't, registered (or as you say "are not papered")? 

Also, I haven't read any message/s that posters are " ... okay with people promoting over population ... " or even implying that they are okay with it.

Sadly, while I wish it weren't so, you can get pups which have genetic problems with well bred dogs having excellent pedigrees. I agree, you lessen the chances with testing, or knowing if a problem occurs in a pup's background via the pedigree, but things still crop up, sometimes deadly problems, even with the best laid breeding plans.

Would I buy one of these pups in the ad ... ABSOLUTELY NO ... I personally prefer well bred dogs!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Glad to see the board didn't jump on assumption bandwagon.


----------

